# Jemand erfahrung mit dem "Wochenschein" (schnelle hilfe benötigt)



## Zimbo1990 (12. Juni 2015)

Hallo Ich habe den vispas bei hsv de swalm. Und kann damit an den  "asseltse plaasen" angeln. Die ja glaube ich vom verein her kommt. Nun will mein vater mit und will sich morgen den wochenschein für 15 euro am markt in roermond holen. Kann er damit auch dort angeln? oO weils ja vom verein ist.


----------



## Zimbo1990 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Jemand erfahrung mit dem "Wochenschein" (schnelle hilfe benötigt)*

31 leute und niemand hat ehrlich eine antwort? Oo


----------



## Snoeky (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Jemand erfahrung mit dem "Wochenschein" (schnelle hilfe benötigt)*

Du kannst deinen Vater für umsonst mitnehmen!!!

und zwar kannst du Online eine MeeVIStoestemming für deinen Vater beantragen!!!Habe ich für einen Freund der morgen mitkommen wird auch gemacht :m 

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/meevistoestemming/meevistoestemming-bestellen.html

einfach ausfüllen und dann die Email die zu dir kommt ausdrucken und mit zum angeln nehmen und schon ist alles offiziell genehmigt :vik:


----------



## filli8183 (12. Juni 2015)

*AW: Jemand erfahrung mit dem "Wochenschein" (schnelle hilfe benötigt)*

Hallo ist dann nachtangeln für den ganz auch erlaubt ?
Ich habe vispas mit Nacht


----------



## Snoeky (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Jemand erfahrung mit dem "Wochenschein" (schnelle hilfe benötigt)*

Nein,Nachtangeln ist für deinen Vater nur 1Std vor Sonnenaufgang und 2Std nach Sonnenuntergang erlaubt.




Glaube für einen Wochenendkarte ist das genauso.
Ich glaube gehört zu haben das man nur wenn man im Besitz eines gültigen VisPas ist die Nachtangelerlaubniss erwerben kann.
Diese Angabe ist aber ohne Gewähr!!!:vik:


----------



## Zimbo1990 (13. Juni 2015)

*AW: Jemand erfahrung mit dem "Wochenschein" (schnelle hilfe benötigt)*

danke erstmal  wenn ich das nun mache mit dem link diese mitanglererlaubnis. kann er dann auch gefangenden fisch mitnehmen? sprich gleiche bestimmungen wie ich mit meinem vispas?

PS: habs selbst gefunden danke  hier nochmal für andere:

"VISpas - MeeVIStoestemming – Mitangelerlaubnis
MeeVIStoestemming – Mitangelerlaubnis
Seit Mitte Februar 2015 gibt es eine so genannte Mitangelerlaubnis (MeeVIStoestemming). Diese Mitangelerlaubnis ist mit einem kostenlosen Tagesschein vergleichbar. Damit ist es einem VISpas-Inhaber möglich mit einem Bekannten / Freund angeln zu gehen, der noch keine Angelerlaubnis (VISpas / Kleine VISpas) besitzt. Auf der anderen Seite müssen angelinteressierte Menschen keine unmittelbare Verpflichtung eingehen und einen VISpas kaufen und einem Angelverein beitreten.

Diese Mitangelerlaubnis ist nur gültig, wenn die Begleitperson im Besitz eines gültigen VISpas ist. Mit dieser Erlaubnis kann man dann gemeinsam einen Tag lang an allen Gewässern angeln, die in der gemeinsamen Liste der niederländischen Angelgewässer gelistet sind. Es gelten die gleichen Angelbedingungen allerdings mit der Ausnahme, dass durch den Gastangler gefangene Fische zurückgesetzt werden müssen. Die Mitangelerlaubnis ist nur tagsüber (1 Stunde vor Sonnenaufgang bis 2 Stunden nach Sonnenuntergang) gültig und es sind maximal 2 Angelruten erlaubt.

Es gelten die folgenden Bedingungen:
die Mitangelerlaubnis ist allein gültig wenn mit dem Inhaber eines VISpas geangelt wird;
der Gastangler darf mit maximal 2 Angelruten, nur tagsüber unter den gleichen Bedingungen wie der VISpas-Inhaber angeln – außer dass der Gastangler jeden gefangenen Fisch zurücksetzen muss;
Die Mitangelerlaubnis kann nur durch einen Besitzer des VISpas, des JeugdVISpas oder des zeeVISpas beantragt werden, jedoch nicht von einem Inhaber des 'Kleine VISpas';
Ein Gastangler darf nur einmal im Jahr von der Mitangelerlaubnis Gebrauch machen. Ein VISpas-Inhaber kann jährlich 3 Menschen (Gastangler) einladen.
Weitere Informationen und die Möglichkeit zur Online-Bestellung sind nur auf der Webseite des Dachverbandes Sportvisserij Nederland oder ihrer Verbände zu finden. Angelvereine bieten die Mitangelerlaubnis nicht an."

Kopiert aus Angeln-in-den-niederlanden.de


----------



## schmitzi (25. September 2015)

*AW: Jemand erfahrung mit dem "Wochenschein" (schnelle hilfe benötigt)*

Hallo, 

ich möchte morgen in NL losgehen und jemanden ohne vispas mitnehmen. Dafür gibt es ja die "Meevistoestemming". 

http://www.sportvisserijnederland.nl/vispas/meevistoestemming/meevistoestemming-bestellen.html

Leider funktioniert das irgendwie nicht. Wenn ich meine Daten eingebe, kommt folgende Fehlermeldunge index ligt buiten de matrixgrenzen

 Hat jemand eine Idee? Vielleicht kann mal jemand seine Daten und Vispasnummer eingeben?


----------



## Zimbo1990 (26. September 2015)

*AW: Jemand erfahrung mit dem "Wochenschein" (schnelle hilfe benötigt)*

kann eig. zu hier


----------

